# Age of Steam 2



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Sorry about my first attempt at this thread. Here is my first attempt on canvas.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Your first attempt on canvas, are you serious? That is fantastic! Love the crisp fine edges.
Well done!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow! Great!


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

*Age of steam 2*

Hi Liz and Susan,

Thanks for your kind comments. Yes Liz, I only started painting for the first time last September, I did a few in watercolour then changed to acrylics, mainly to give me more control with white. I have shocked all my family and especially myself with the results. Although they don't all turn out ok, but I love it and I can't stop painting. My wife is tripping over them.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

you seem to have amazing steady hand.. the gradients are really smooth and the highlights f.e. in front of the trains are so accurate.. looking forward for more


----------

